# Race Stuck



## sasif (Feb 8, 2006)

hi every one,

i have got a problem with the rpm. if i am driving continously at 3k or 2.5 k rpm. and when i drop down the rpm got stuck. then i have to turn off the car and turn it on again. some times it works fine. if i stop the car the rpm is below 1k but some time it stuck on 1.5k, 2k, 2.5k or max 3k. which is really annouing. 

does ne one comes accross this problem. 

ne assistance is appriciated. 

thanks and regards

shahzeb


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

what year is the car?

does this happen only when driving, or at idle aswell?

when was the last time you changed your plugs and fuel filter?

is the engine light on?

you should start by checking the AICV then check the TPS/ throttle body and clean it if necessary.

since I dont know the year of the car I dont really want to go into detail, so start off with that.


----------



## sasif (Feb 8, 2006)

i have 99 model maxima
and it happens when the car is idle. couple of months back i have changed all the plugs, and filters. 

engine light is not on.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

the motor for the RPM's gauge my be goin' bad, there could be a shot in the curcuit board, or there is something in the track causing it to stick. First take it out and only remove the RPM gauge and check for obstructions. There are a shit load of tiny screws so *"DONT LOSE THEM!!!"* If nothing's there then get the motor checked. If that checks out OK, replace the board.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

there is a simpler way to check what he just said above. you dont have to remove the board. If when you press the accelerator pedal, the gauges moves with it, and if they dont move when it is "stuck" then the board is fine. But if the engine revs up and the board doesnt then ya I would check the board.

Also I would check the throttle position sensor. that is most likely the cause.


----------



## sasif (Feb 8, 2006)

There is no problem with the rpm guage. it is when i am countinoulsy going to 3k or 4 k then i drop down the speed the race stuck between 1.5 to 2.5k. it comes normal when i restart car.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

so you're saying the engine stays at that particular RPM when you let off the gas?

I would check for a dirty throttle cable, something stuck in the throttle body or linkage, as well as resetting the ECU and see what happens.


----------

